# I'm now a father of two :-)))



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Our second little madam arrived healthily at 2:16am 7lb 5oz and here I am back home posting on the TT forum a couple of hours later - you can't buy dedication like that 

Anyway, lots of folks to wake up so must go 

[smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Congratulations Mike, 2 daughters just like me, you'll never win an arguement or vote again in your lifetime 

Enjoy them while they are young, that's what I say, before they learn how to use the remote :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations Mike


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Congrats on your new arrival!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Congrats Mike, you're a real minority male in the family now :wink:

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Congratulations on the good news, Mike.  [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Congratulations Mike & Mrs Mike - glad all went well.

You'll need to ensure any pets acquired are male to even the balance!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Many congrats Mike - Hope Mrs B and new baby B are doing well.

Hope youe other daughter is as pleased as mine was when our second was born 

Start saving for both weddings now :wink:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Congratulations Bike and Mrs Mailey.

Two daughters eh? I know the feeling, better get saving for another bathroom, you've got about 8 years!

p.s. We also have a girl dog, a girl cat and my Mother-In-Law quite a lot of the time. - I have a large garage and a couple of sheds. And then there is always work!


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Many congratulations Mike!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hey well done Mike, hope all is going well.

I am in an all-female house too - 4 of 'em.

Get an extra bathroom stuck in soon.

Forget about that lawn renovation project.

Many congrats. I know what a good feeling it is - all OK with the world eh, and cars etc suddenly seem less inportant. :wink:

Doesn't seem 5 mins ago that you announced the first little Baily Madame.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Congratulations from another almost all female house (3 daughters) 

Shall we get a Vasectomy Group Buy going


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations mate! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Congratulations from another almost all female house (3 daughters)
> 
> *Shall we get a Vasectomy Group Buy going *


Never.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Shall we get a Vasectomy Group Buy going


 :lol: :lol:

Congratulations Mike, hope you're all doing well [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Congratulations to you both.

Let's hope that she doesn't inherit your looks Mike!! :wink:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Well done Mike, good news.


----------



## wicked (Jan 25, 2007)

m,,,


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Thanks everyone, Mrs B was really in pain during birth - she clenched my hand with every contraction and nearly broke my fingers! I realised at that moment how her strength has built up by regularly carrying a 3 year old and 6 full bags of shopping at the same time.

Anyway I've got a 1.4 Tsi Sport Touran arriving in a couple of weeks so I'll be able to haul the family to the shops when required :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Fantastic news - well done!


----------



## ooloocat (Mar 16, 2007)

Many Congratulations


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Great news - I can assure you that having two children is far far more work than double one child


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Congrats Mike.

Best wishes to you all.


----------



## KR (Apr 12, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations Mike. Three girls, you ust feel like a king


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats to you


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Congratulations to you all, Doesnt seeem like 2 mins since i said this for the first time.


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Many congratulations to you Mike! & to "Your Girls"; Mrs Mike, Baby & the new Big Sister!

Christmases & birthdays are about to become very pink & very sparkly if our household is anything to go by....!  ENJOY!! (& try not to think that as the girls reach puberty Mrs Mike will be heading for the menopause.... :roll: )


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Thanks everybody - I promise I wasn't fishing for congrats(!) but I've been around on the forum for a long time and events like this always remind me that despite some overheated topical debate on the issues of the day we're all nice friendly people here really 

Cheers - back to the grind now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Congratulations to both of you


----------

